# extend-a-stay connector



## paulharrison (May 1, 2005)

I am looking for a way to connect my extend-a-stay to a english barbecue
I have the hose with the fitting to screw in a american barbecue, but need some sort of regulator and fitting as anybody had the same problem
Paul


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi ...i was under the impression it would work of the lpg tank's regulator down the gas hose to bbq


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Mine comes off before the regulator.
I've never tried to use it for a barby so not much help. When in Spain I use it as a means of coupling up propane bottles so they do feed through the regulator.


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

ive seen pic's of the kit and carnt remeber a regulator with it


----------



## paulharrison (May 1, 2005)

Thats right it comes before the regulator and I have two pipes one to hook
up a gas bottle, end the other for a barbe the instructions say I must use a american barbe, the second pipe as a none return valve in the end so it needs some sort of screw in fitting and then a regulator before the barbe,
must be simple maybe ?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul
The thread you will find on American stuff is NPT (National Pipe Thread) and is not easily available in the UK, (we use NPT threads for some of the kit we maintain......) although you will find that up to 1/2" size the NPT will fit OK in our BSP, as it is only the thread pitch that is different. If you use pipe thread sealant or PTFE tape you should be OK mate, but as ever please test the fitting for integrity using a foaming solution, before passing gas through it......
Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

i too have an extend a stay, with this connection for an american bbq, which run on high pressure gas. have never used it. have instead fitted a european bbq connector in the low pressure line, which i feel to be safer than having high pressure gas on tap. well, didn't actually do it myself, 'twas done by a gas fitter.

des


----------



## paulharrison (May 1, 2005)

Des
On my last RV I had a low pressure take off fitted same as a english caravan push on connecter worked well but now I have this extend a stay
I want to use it, I will try and get a NPT fitting and then fit a regulator
Paul


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Paul

I'll be interested to know how you get on.

Des


----------



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

it is possible to find an inline regulator to go on the bbq pipe then on to your bbq,
steve


----------

